# Fly Tying 101



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Who would be interested in a very basic fly tying workshop?
I have 10 basic vise kits and could do a one day workshop in the Roy area, 
sometime later in the fall / early winter.
I have access to the Roy City Parks and Rec Building and could hold it there.
I think that a 4 hour class would be enough to get people started on their own.
If you want a true thrill, catch a fish on a fly that you tied!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Id be in. I tied some things I called jigs and have been interested in trying to learn the craft. They are smiliar, so yeah very interested.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd come up from Salt Lake for that. How much?


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd be interested! So far just learning from a book so some hands on instruction would be great!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

ChrisN said:


> I'd be interested! So far just learning from a book so some hands on instruction would be great!


Noticed your avatar. Are you a current or former marine?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

JuddCT, this will be free of charge.
Just a way to say welcome to the Forum.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a great service Grandpa D. Count me in!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D your a great guy! Im in for this too! *()*


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 8, 2007)

waltny said:


> ChrisN said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested! So far just learning from a book so some hands on instruction would be great!
> ...


Sorry for the late response, wish I could say it was because I was fishin!!!! I'm a former Marine, got out in '02 and now work on the base.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Let's look at the end of Oct for the class. Oct 20 or 27? Or early November?
I think that a Saturday afternoon/evening may work best,
How about you?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the 27th. The 20th I will be out helping my wife get a deer. Saturday anytime is good for me.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I forgot about the deer hunt.
The 27th would be best with that in mind, or November.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Grandpa D, I'm in! Thanks for doing this! *()* 

Couple questions... 
Do you have a time yet? 
Do we need to bring anything?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We can do an afternoon or evening.
Let's start with say 4:00 pm?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Do we need to buy materials or anything? Don't want you to have to fork out the bill.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

All materials will be provided.
If you want to bring a vice and tools, thats fine.
If you don't have a vice, I have plenty for up to 10 people.


----------

